# Was für krasse Tiere sind das?



## Michael S. (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe die letzte Woche eine echt interessante Entdeckung gemacht.
Und hoffe ihr könnt die Tierchen identifizieren.

In meinem Teich leben jetzt sehr kleine 1-1,5mm große dunkel bis schwarze Tiere die sich wenn der Wind die Bewölkung und Strömung passt zu langgezogenen Kolonien formen.

Wenn ein leichter Wind geht und leichter Wellengang ist und es etwas Bewölkt ist, meist in den Abendstunden kann man im Teich einen schwarzen Streifen von einigen Metern länge (manchmal 10meter und mehr) und etwa 10cm breit sehen an dem sich viele tausende der kleinen Tiere zu einer langen Kolonie formen.

Von der Form und dem Schwimmverhalten her würde ich sagen es sind eine Art von Wasserflöhen... aber gibts die auch in schwarz? 

Den ganz normalen Wasserfloh habe ich mittlerweilen auch zu tausenden im Teich. 
Diesen hier:
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gemeiner_Wasserfloh
Der beteiligt sich aber nicht an der Kolonienbildung, schwimmt einfach überall kreutz und quer ohne System rum.

Also was sind das für Tiere?


----------



## Michael S. (28. Juli 2015)

was ich noch vergessen habe.... eine Nahaufnahe hat mit dem Handy nicht funktioniert, 
die Viecher wuseln so extrem schnell rum da sieht man nur schwarze Flecken.

ich probiers mal mit ner besseren Kammera wenn ich dazu komme.


----------



## smallfreak (28. Juli 2015)

Schuss ins Blaue: Bachflohkrebse?


----------



## Michael S. (28. Juli 2015)

nö, Bachflohkrebe sind es nicht, ich hab zwar welche im Teich, aber die sind rechte Einzelgänger, und meist alleine Unterwegs.
Auch sind diese Tierchen viel zu klein für Bachflohkrebse.


----------



## Michael S. (28. Juli 2015)

Vieleicht kann jemand Aufgrund der Kollonienbildung Schlüsse ziehen.

....nicht der Wellengang oder die Strömung verursachen die langesteckten Steifen. Sondern die Tiere selber, wenn man mit einem Stock oder Ast die Kolonie teilt, dann schwimmen und wuseln die Tiere nach kurzer Zeit wieder aktiv zusammen und bilden diesen schwarzen Streifen.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juli 2015)

Michael S. schrieb:


> kann jemand Aufgrund der Kollonienbildung Schlüsse ziehen.


Vielleicht Büffel ?

salve Patrick


----------



## Michael S. (28. Juli 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Vielleicht Büffel ?
> 
> salve Patrick




Zu klein für Büffel....


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juli 2015)

mmmh dann weis ich auch nicht.................


----------



## troll20 (28. Juli 2015)

Eventuell eine neue Wasserameisenart, die Dank der Erderwärmung hier versucht Fuß zu fassen und einen neuen Lebensraum erobert.

LG René


----------



## Tanny (28. Juli 2015)

Fang doch mal eines dieser Insekten raus und mache eine Großaufnahme in klarem Wasser auf weißem Untergrund.....


----------



## Michael S. (28. Juli 2015)

Fotos


----------



## Harry (28. Juli 2015)

Springschwänze Kugelspringer?


----------



## pema (28. Juli 2015)

Kann man zwar leider nicht besonders gut erkennen, aber schau mal nach 'Hüpferling'.
Und die Ansammlung der Tiere wäre durch ein besonders gutes Nahrungsangebot in diesem Bereich zu erklären. Verursacht durch Strömung.
petra


----------



## Tanny (28. Juli 2015)

@Harry   Darauf würde ich auch tippen 

Michael, hast Du ein Mikroskop?
Dann könntest Du mal einend runter legen?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Juli 2015)

Das sind Wasserflöhe. Was du da im Glas bzw. in dem Teller hast.

Die haben dunkle Stellen wo die Eier sind bzw. der "Darm " ist und bilden auch Schwärme.

Denke du hast noch keine Fische. Die freuen sich wenn Sie kommen.
Bis dahin sorgen die Wasserflöhe dafür, das dein Teich nicht ganz grün wird....wenn du lange wartest kann er sogar klar werden.

Schau auch mal da.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wasserflöhe-züchten-wer-macht-dies-bzw-hat-erfahrung-damit.41907/


----------



## Michael S. (28. Juli 2015)

Sauber, also doch alles Wasserflöhe like ich dachte bisher die wären überwiegend eher nur hell, gelblich oder rosa....
Erstaunlich ist, dass in den Schwärmen die dunkelern Tiere sind und am Ufer und anderen Sellen im Teich eher helle Tiere.
Entweder wohl verschiedene Arten oder unterschiedliches Alter.....

Mittlerweilen ist das Wasser auch fast völlig klar, bzw. ich kann in etwa 2,80m Tiefe problemlos die Kieselsteine sehen.
vom Ufer - der Seite aus sieht das Wasser tükis-blau aus, das liegt wohl an den gelösen Mineralien und Silikaten welche bestimmte Lichtspektren absorbieren.

Die Fischis kommen jetzt dann auch bald mal in den Teich. Die werden sich sicher sehr freuen, das sind einige Kilos Wasserflöhe die die dann verputzen können.

Hab vor einiger Zeit mal ein Paar Eimer "Dreck" und Wasser aus einem nahegelegenen Bach geholt und in den Teich gekippt um ihn mit den passenden Mikroben anzuimpfen. Dabei hab ich wohl sie und auch einiges anderes an anderen Tierarten eingebracht.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Juli 2015)

Michael S. schrieb:


> Hab vor einiger Zeit mal ein Paar Eimer "Dreck" und Wasser aus einem nahegelegenen Bach geholt und in den Teich gekippt um ihn mit den passenden Mikroben anzuimpfen. Dabei hab ich wohl sie und auch einiges anderes an anderen Tierarten eingebracht.


War eine gute Idee. 

Können aber auch mit den Pflanzen oder Wasservögeln mit gekommen sein.


----------



## Kuni99 (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

oder einfach mit dem Wind. Die Dauereier von Wasserflöhen (Ephippien) werden mit dem Wind verbreitet. Wie sonst sollten Wasserföhe jedes noch so kleine Gewässer besiedeln können? Unter günstigen Bedingungen vermehren sie sich dann so schnell wie Blattläuse. Wenn ein Gewässer austrocknet, werden schnell wieder Ephippien gebildet und das Spiel beginnt von neuem.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Dez. 2015)

Michael S. schrieb:


> Die Fischis kommen jetzt dann auch bald mal in den Teich.


Und sind Fischis rein gekommen oder bist du jetzt doch eher zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das ein 2,8 m tief klarer Badesee auch sehr nett ist.
Wie ändert sich der Wasserstand über das Jahr. Hast du genug Wasser für deine Pflanzen?


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2016)

Deine Individuen im Glas sehen meinen Ruderfußkrebsen sehr ähnlich.

Im Teich, in Ufernähe, das Grau im Hintergrund ist die Folie, mit dem Makro fotografiert und per EBV vergrößert.






Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

